# Mine Car



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is what I am currently working on. It is a minecar for the mine portion of the haunt. Hopefully I can post the images correctly.









[/FONT]








[/U]








[/U][/COLOR]


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

hmm, I suppose I need some practice at that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here are the links that don't show:


__
https://flic.kr/p/8433562144


__
https://flic.kr/p/8432477963


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:That is looking good....I like the "pop up" skeleton head...Is it going to roll out and the skeleton pop up with a scream or something like that?


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Roxy! I will have to figure it out one day.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:That is looking good....I like the "pop up" skeleton head...Is it going to roll out and the skeleton pop up with a scream or something like that?


I wasn't planning on this one moving, but I was going to build a couple more cars without the pneumatics and have them hooked together as static props along with that one. I was thinking about building one with foam sides to cut down on the weight to run on a track with a skeleton sitting in it holding a latern, but I haven't quite planned it out yet.


----------



## scarybill (Oct 7, 2012)

I have wanted to build a mine scene for a couple years now, with a track and moving car. looks good, keep us posted


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Riff_JunkieSFR said:


> I wasn't planning on this one moving, but I was going to build a couple more cars without the pneumatics and have them hooked together as static props along with that one. I was thinking about building one with foam sides to cut down on the weight to run on a track with a skeleton sitting in it holding a latern, but I haven't quite planned it out yet.


:jol:Okay Riff...whatever you want....just saying that skull head popping up would sure solicit a scream from me...but I will wait here...patiently....while you decide...I really like your thought process though....


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

scarybill said:


> I have wanted to build a mine scene for a couple years now, with a track and moving car. looks good, keep us posted


Will do.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool details. I like its uniqueness. Nice!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Okay Riff...whatever you want....just saying that skull head popping up would sure solicit a scream from me...but I will wait here...patiently....while you decide...I really like your thought process though....


Yeah I think if it were moving that it would be quite a scare, just not sure how I would do it, but on the flip side it does actually roll and I already have track in the works for it. Thanks for the input, I think I've stalked the forum too long and I've been corrupted by everyone's ideas.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

I have something similar in my mine/western yard haunt. Static prop cart filled with gold nuggets lit with amber light from inside/below. I'll post a pic if your interested.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice work. It's reawakening my dream of home mini dark ride, lol


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Wyatt Furr said:


> I have something similar in my mine/western yard haunt. Static prop cart filled with gold nuggets lit with amber light from inside/below. I'll post a pic if your interested.


Absolutely! I plan on adding gold nuggets to this after the guts are complete. But yes I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Not a great picture, but you'll get the idea. Inside the cart is some amber rope light. The "nuggets" are covered with gold glitter in some spots and then mounted onto thin plexi. Nuggets are just paper mache, painted and sealed for the weather. Nothing too fancy. Hope this gives you some new ideas.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

That is awesome Wyatt! I love the idea of the glowing gold and the western theme. I see a few elements that I might have to borrow.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Riff, that is a very nice car! Wyatt that scene is amazing!!!
In case your interested here is a link to some other haunters mine ideas:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/124929-ghost-mines-new-ghost-mines-show-air-wed-1-16-a.html


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Glad you liked it, Riff. Any questions you have feel free to ask. Finally starting to add simple animatronics into the mix. At some point I have got to stop adding stuff as I am running out of room to store it all......


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks Halloween Lady! And thanks for the link also. I do have a question for you Wyatt, how did you get those skeletons to pose? Is there some hidden frame work?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Riff, they have a PVC frame inside of them. I must credit Ghostess on this forum. She has a full tutorial on her web page. http://www.theghostess.com/ Then look under "projects" the Bluckies and PVC . I have re-bar or a garden stake in the ground and through the PVC to support them upright. I also have them secured to whatever else is around them as the wind in October here is especially pesky. Hope this helps.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Wyatt Furr said:


> Riff, they have a PVC frame inside of them. I must credit Ghostess on this forum. She has a full tutorial on her web page. http://www.theghostess.com/ Then look under "projects" the Bluckies and PVC . I have re-bar or a garden stake in the ground and through the PVC to support them upright. I also have them secured to whatever else is around them as the wind in October here is especially pesky. Hope this helps.


Thanks! That helped alot.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Working on the gold nuggets for the top here are some pics

Mine Car #7 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

MIne Car #8 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

This project is really shaping up, nice work!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Is that lava rock? good choice!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes Wyatt that is lava rock, I thought it could pass as gold nuggets but be light enough for the pneumatics. It worked out great I'll get some video of it up soon. I didn't have any issues with the skull rotating until I glued rocks to the top of it, so now I am going to install a guide to make sure it won't.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Sorry to reserect this post, but I never delivered the promised video. Better late than never I suppose


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job on it.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great pop up scare!


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you guys!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

An idea for the nuggets and the weight issue, how about using gallon or half gallon plastic milk jugs, using a heat gun you could distort whole panels of "nuggets" that could be fastened down to plexiglass as a base, or even panels fastened together and leave out the plexiglass. The material is translucent and super light weight.
Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> An idea for the nuggets and the weight issue, how about using gallon or half gallon plastic milk jugs, using a heat gun you could distort whole panels of "nuggets" that could be fastened down to plexiglass as a base, or even panels fastened together and leave out the plexiglass. The material is translucent and super light weight.
> Just thoughts from the cheap seats.


That is a great idea. It would be a time saver and less costly than the lava rock.


----------

